# Craigs Creek



## smallmouthman (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello everyone has anyone fished Craigs Creek across the river from the casino?? I am a Big lake bass fisherman I am taking my boat down there to try and fish it this weekend. I was wondering if anyone has had any luck catching any bass their and what would be a good river bait(spinner, rooster tails)??????? Please help!!!

Thanks


----------

